
The state of app SEC testing: Get your shift on to secure code - jpmellojr
https://jpmellojr.blogspot.com/2020/05/the-state-of-app-sec-testing-get-your.html
======
jpmellojr
With the software development ground shifting, it's time for application
security teams to get a move on—from app sec after the fact to secure code
throughout the softwware development lifecycle.

